# Garden Track Roadbed.



## 59788 (Sep 30, 2018)

I am considering the use of aluminum deck material for the roadbed of a layout that I am planning. I have seen 2 sizes--one that is a 1 for 1 replacement of 2x6 pressure treated lumber and one that is 8 inches wide. I have attached a photo of the 8 in wide extrusion. It comes in 12 or 16 foot lengths. 

Has anyone looked at this? Actually tried it?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you use it running lengthwise between some kind of supports? How expensive is it? How would you handle curves?


----------

